# Autosleeper Clubman towbar



## dandywarhol

I've carried out a search but no definitive answers...........

Does anyone know of a manufacturer/supplier of a towbar for an '03 VW Autosleeper Clubman in Scotland?

Thanks


----------



## dandywarhol

Does anyone know of a towbar supplier for a Clubman who doesn't require the vehicle to be driven hundreds of miles to get it manufactured?
Watlings were helpful but it's a fair hike from Edinburgh to St Albans


----------



## philoaks

You could try Dave Spreadbury at PWS in Poole http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/ If he has made one before he might have the templates to be able to do it without seeing the van. He did one on my AS Gatcombe a few years back but had to have the van in to measure up as he hadn't done a Gatcombe before.


----------



## dandywarhol

Thank you - I'll give him a shout tomorrow 

I'm a bit new to this marque - how does the Gatcombe differ from the Clubman?


----------



## philoaks

dandywarhol said:


> Thank you - I'll give him a shout tomorrow
> 
> I'm a bit new to this marque - how does the Gatcombe differ from the Clubman?


Not a huge difference I don't think. A bit "curvier" on the inside with bowed doors. There are photos of one here http://www.knightmotorcaravans.co.uk/Default.aspx?tabid=1088&ItemID=2736 for a comparison.


----------



## dandywarhol

..............and now I see how the upper bed works - clever piece of fabric covered board hinged at the bottom with a cupboard door on it which drops down to make the base for a bed - simple!

I'll be unscrewing the cupboards at the weekend and make something similar  Thanks for your help


----------



## pneumatician

You could make one yourself or get a local metal basher to make one for you. There are after all some very competent engineers in Scotland.

It isn't difficult or rocket science. 

Steve


----------



## dandywarhol

That had crossed my mind pneumatician but the law is pretty clear on what's required on post 1998 vehicles -mind you, whether Mr Plod would notice is another issue 8)

http://www.buchanstowbars.co.uk/towbars/legislation.htm

PS Oops - just re-read this LCVs are exempt, so I reckon m'homes are too


----------



## pneumatician

*Towbar*

As I understand it the AS Clubman is classed as a coach built (not a converted panel van) and as such the standard base vehicle towbar would be unsuitable.
If so a special would have to be made. 
There is no legislation regarding the design. 
I have consulted the main MH towbar and rack manufacturers and their approach is similar in that they definately work on the principle that it hasn't got to fly so they include large lumps of metal.
On my last van the rack I made was less than half of the quoted weight due to the simple fact that Al Alloy replaced steel where possible. Had I used the quoted rack I could have had the rack but put nothing on it.
If in doubt look at a hitch and underside of a motorcar designed to pull a caravan you will see no 50mm RH section.

I was fortunate also in that a towbar manufacturer actually published and installation manual which included the schematic. As Mercedes include towbar connection drawings in the manual so combining both sources of information it was quite easy to make a drawing.
I believe several other members have constructed their own towbars.

Steve


----------



## philoaks

As mentioned coachbuilts aren't obliged to comply with the latest towbar legislation (although you obvioulsy want it to be safe).

The problem with the Clubman, as with many coachbuilds, is that the converter uses chassis extensions to get the required length of vehicle. Whilst these extensions are perfectly adequate to support the bodywork they are often too flimsy to use as a towbar mounting point.

When PWS did my Gatcombe they had to fabricate some long brackets that bolted to the joint of the original chassis to the extensions. This was to ensure it had sufficient strength.

I would guess it was probably over-engineered but I'd rather that!

Phil


----------



## pneumatician

*Autosleeper*

That's exactly what I had to do with my AS Pollensa. 
It is of course much less of a problem with a towbar than with a scooter rack because of the reduced vertical loads in the former.

It often makes me wonder about the towbar loading on some "Towbar" Mounted Racks. I know if one used a standard towbar on my van to mount a scooter rack the vertical load would far exceed the manufacturers recommendations. 
Watling confirmed this for me which is why when we take one of the bigger bikes it is on a trailer. Little bike goes inside.

Steve


----------



## dandywarhol

*Tow bar and the MOT*

A year on from first enquiring and I'm enquiring about a tow bar for my Clubman and the MOT test came up in conversation. Here's the current rules + from April the electrics will also be tested.

Although there's no check for "Type Approval" plating, the tow bar is seen as an accessory in the Insurers eyes and they're now asking if it was fitted professionally.

Home made towbars are becoming a thing of the past.........................unless you have a friendly MOT tester

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=296 8)


----------

